# My beaver jointer



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Bought a beaver 3800 jointer.it is a six inch model made just after ww2.no motor or stand,paid $60,after that bought a belt and a pulley less than $25 (Kevlar belt) every thing else came out of my scrap or re use pile.couple hours heavy labour with scotchbrite and a couple hours stripping,lube and re assembly and I have a dead flat smooth and accurate machine.just need a switch and that will bring me to about $100 spent
Very pleased


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Back view


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A lot of that old iron is still very good iron. Might lack a few bells and whistles compared to new ones but they still get the job done.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

You can be sure after seventy or so years this iron is not going to move!
Has a quite sofisticated yet easy to use and stable fence. Adding a paddle switch.
Have a pine pork chop guard not shown.has 4"dust port.1hp motor.
What bells and wistle does a new jointer at 6 or more x the price have
Certainly can't but more precision,this thing is drop dead flat and square.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have an old 6" Walker Turner of about the same vintage, agree that some of the older machines are better than some of those available today. The Walker Turner fence is quite similar, locks by tightening a single nut on the pivot shaft.

Tom


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I had an old ShopSmith cast iron jointer recently that was converted to a stand alone. It was only 4" w/ a 1hp induction motor. . I needed a 6" so sold it and bought a new Porter Cable. The noise level went up a hundred fold with the new one with the series wound motor. The PC in a nice machine, but not as rock solid as the ShopSmith. 

Good job keeping those oldies running.

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

al m said:


> You can be sure after seventy or so years this iron is not going to move!
> Has a quite sofisticated yet easy to use and stable fence. Adding a paddle switch.
> Have a pine pork chop guard not shown.has 4"dust port.1hp motor.
> What bells and wistle does a new jointer at 6 or more x the price have
> Certainly can't but more precision,this thing is drop dead flat and square.


Yeah, quality control was probably a lot better back in those days. These days it seems like they expect a certain percentage to get through the QC. I think there was a little more pride in the finished product back then.


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

Brings back memories. My first jointer was a 4" Beaver. I seem to remember that Beaver was the Canadian 'arm' of Rockwell/Delta.

Denis - "Routing with Denis"


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

denis lock said:


> Brings back memories. My first jointer was a 4" Beaver. I seem to remember that Beaver was the Canadian 'arm' of Rockwell/Delta.
> 
> Denis - "Routing with Denis"


This is a made in Canada machine,I believe it pre dates rockwell


----------



## ErnieD (Oct 22, 2014)

Look's like the one i have except i have a 4 inch with the original stand,fence, on it.All i need are the blades and keeper's for it,I checked it out with Delta Tools and they told me that they carry all the part's for Beaver tools,


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## Marek hobbyists (Jul 13, 2021)

al m said:


> Bought a beaver 3800 jointer.it is a six inch model made just after ww2.no motor or stand,paid $60,after that bought a belt and a pulley less than $25 (Kevlar belt) every thing else came out of my scrap or re use pile.couple hours heavy labour with scotchbrite and a couple hours stripping,lube and re assembly and I have a dead flat smooth and accurate machine.just need a switch and that will bring me to about $100 spent
> Very pleased





al m said:


> Bought a beaver 3800 jointer.it is a six inch model made just after ww2.no motor or stand,paid $60,after that bought a belt and a pulley less than $25 (Kevlar belt) every thing else came out of my scrap or re use pile.couple hours heavy labour with scotchbrite and a couple hours stripping,lube and re assembly and I have a dead flat smooth and accurate machine.just need a switch and that will bring me to about $100 spent
> Very pleased


Well done what is the puley ratio or motor rpm?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Marek hobbyists said:


> Well done what is the puley ratio or motor rpm?


This thread is going on 7 years old and the OP hasn't been here in the last 3 years, so I doubt you'll get a response to your question.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi, @Marek hobbyists . What Dave said, and welcome to the forum....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Marek hobbyists


----------

